# Recommendations for equipment for a Coffee Van



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

So if you could have the best kit what would you get, and what would you avoid and why?

Now if you had a budget of £2000 or £3000 to set up a coffee van what would you get and why?

(dont need the van, ive already got that)

This will be really genuinely useful info as im starting down that road as we speak...


----------



## synopsis (Nov 25, 2013)

WebbyJoe said:


> So if you could have the best kit what would you get, and what would you avoid and why?
> 
> Now if you had a budget of £2000 or £3000 to set up a coffee van what would you get and why?
> 
> ...


Two grinders to supply both normal and decaffeinated, both with dosers


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Great suggestion thanks, I didn't even consider serving decaffeinated...


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Any suggestions on using lever machines or not...?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lever machines are great for mobile set ups as they can be used on gas very easily, simple to use and produce great shots of coffee when coupled to a good grinder and great coffee


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

any specific machines you would or would not recommend?

Also do you think I would be better going for a group 2 or a group 3 machine?

(My little van is tiny...)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think 3 group would be overkill, only really necessary in higher volume shops.


----------



## synopsis (Nov 25, 2013)

I agree, yesterday at a little street side with low surface, I noticed they had a two groups one. You might appreciate it, especially if you'll be with someone, to be able to foam two milk at the same time, since latte coffees are also popular.

What about a powerful blender to crush ice and serve cold coffee drinks in summer, just like Starbucks is offering?

Considering you might look to settle where enterprises are located to target people during lunch break, and to be fast for a could of hours, you might not want to live with a water reservoir on the machine, but with a bigger water tank, a 12 volts pump and a water filter.

In terms of comfort, and in order to be fast, you can eventually look for machines having a shifter to open the foam instead of a button that is to be turned several times, but it would not make a big difference. Anyway it would also depend on what you'll find on the market if you look for second hand. There are plenty of offers on eBay.

Eventually one single group might also be enough, depending if coffee will be or not your main activity or just part of your mobile catering unit in general.


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone got any experience of the group 2 lever version of a Euro Alva Reara machine?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Astoria and Fracino 2 group lever machines seem to be very popular with mobile coffee businesses.


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

What would I need to look out for if I was going to buy a secondhand one?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I might have a two group Athena available once it has been completely refurbished...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Careful of ones that have been 'unused' for extended periods of time, also anything from London (and that area that uses thames water) is going to suffer from scale unless properly cared for. You can get ridiculous bargains on eBay, I regularly see commercial 2-group machine go for under £500. So factor in another few hundred to take it for a full strip down service, this may even cost more than the price of the machine if you get the machine cheap. But having a proper strip-down service will mean you can be confident it is in great nick and so long as you maintain it, will remain that way.

Edit: Or get one from a reliable source like coffeechap^^^, then you really know you have a great starting point


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I might have a two group Athena available once it has been completely refurbished...


which model and how much are you thinking of for it? Any photos?


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Ive been offered a group 2 Brasilia at a good price, anyone know if it can be used in a mobile configuration (i.e. run from a generator and not plumbed to the mains)

im familiar with the Brasilia machine in terms of the coffee it produces as my local fav Portuguese coffee shop uses the same machine.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry it's a Victoria arduino Athena two group lever, if you google you will see what it looks like, price wise nit sure yet as I am going to strip it down next week, so will know more then, it is fully functioning as is but I want to make sure it is descaled and serviced.


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Sorry it's a Victoria arduino Athena two group lever, if you google you will see what it looks like, price wise nit sure yet as I am going to strip it down next week, so will know more then, it is fully functioning as is but I want to make sure it is descaled and serviced.


Chrome or copper? and how old is it, and do you have the measurements for it?

Does it run off of gas or electric? and is it wired as a phase 1 or phase 3?

Could be interested...


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I spotted a bargain on eBay. 2 group LPG machine and 2 grinders for £10! Few days to run and you need to collect from Wales but worth a look?http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COMMERCIAL-EXPRESSO-COFFEE-MACHINE-MAGISTER-LPG-GAS-ELECTRIC-/111234528248?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item19e61833f8


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

This is very interesting. What are the downsides to going down the lever route? (for mobile coffee i.e. dual fuel) I assume the lever uses less gas but is it considerably more difficult to get a consistent shot?

I'm between something like a fracino 2 group semi-auto or a 2 group spring lever machine to put on my mobile set-up. So many people have recommended spring levers, including a few of the mobile operators I've met.

Any ideas?


----------

